# Balintawak in Providence, RI?



## Carol (Jan 5, 2007)

A poster on FMATalk wanted to know if there were any Balintawak schools in the Providence area.  

I don't know of any but...that doesn't mean they aren't there.

Any suggestions?


----------



## teovel'sBalintawak (Jan 29, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> A poster on FMATalk wanted to know if there were any Balintawak schools in the Providence area.
> 
> I don't know of any but...that doesn't mean they aren't there.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
Carol,

I am the one who is looking for someone to workout with. Im from a Velez lineage Balintawak practitioner. My mentor is Monie Velez one of the Velez brothers. I studied with him from 1992 to 2001 before I came here to the states. I reached the level as an assistance instrutor trainee that is based on their standard. In 2005 I was lucky to meet Zack Taco in New York and had the chance to resume my training. I also have the chance to workout with Nene Gaabucayan in LA. These guys are my senior and they help me out to polish my raw skills. Both Zack and Nene were once upon a time trained by Monie Velez 30 years ago. Monie is the older brother of Eddie Velez the instructor of Bobby Taboada.

I used to live in New York but now I'm in Providence. Every other weekend I drive 4hrs to New York just to practice. This is the reason I decided to look for some Balintawak school,practitioners or those who want to learn. Im willing to teach or workout for free. 

God Bless


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 29, 2007)

Not sure where the nearest instructor to you is but I have been told there is one in Springfield, ma.  I'll try to see if I can find his adress for you.

sorry that was a Sayoc instructor I had the address for 
I'll keep looking to see if I can locate one for you but no one comes to mind at the moment


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 29, 2007)

teovel'sBalintawak said:


> Carol,
> 
> I am the one who is looking for someone to workout with. Im from a Velez lineage Balintawak practitioner. My mentor is Monie Velez one of the Velez brothers. I studied with him from 1992 to 2001 before I came here to the states. I reached the level as an assistance instrutor trainee that is based on their standard. In 2005 I was lucky to meet Zack Taco in New York and had the chance to resume my training. I also have the chance to workout with Nene Gaabucayan in LA. These guys are my senior and they help me out to polish my raw skills. Both Zack and Nene were once upon a time trained by Monie Velez 30 years ago. Monie is the older brother of Eddie Velez the instructor of Bobby Taboada.
> 
> ...



If you are ever out in South East Michigan make sure you contact me and if I am not traveling I will meet and we can talk. 

Good Luck


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2007)

teovel'sBalintawak said:


> Carol,
> 
> I am the one who is looking for someone to workout with. Im from a Velez lineage Balintawak practitioner. My mentor is Monie Velez one of the Velez brothers. I studied with him from 1992 to 2001 before I came here to the states. I reached the level as an assistance instrutor trainee that is based on their standard. In 2005 I was lucky to meet Zack Taco in New York and had the chance to resume my training. I also have the chance to workout with Nene Gaabucayan in LA. These guys are my senior and they help me out to polish my raw skills. Both Zack and Nene were once upon a time trained by Monie Velez 30 years ago. Monie is the older brother of Eddie Velez the instructor of Bobby Taboada.
> 
> ...


 
I don't train in Balintawak, but I'd be up for an occasional trip to Providence if you don't mind training with a newbie


----------



## teovel'sBalintawak (Feb 1, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I don't train in Balintawak, but I'd be up for an occasional trip to Providence if you don't mind training with a newbie


 
No problem I'm willing to share what I learned.


----------



## teovel'sBalintawak (Sep 14, 2007)

Who wants to learn the Velez way of Balintawak Eskrima here in Rhode Island ? I teach for free, for those interested you can PM me or see me at Roger Williams Park every saturday.

God Bless


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2007)

Where were you when I was enrolled at Brown University in the late 80s?!? What a great deal.

I took Uechi-ryu under Charles Earle at the time, in downtown Providence. But what I really remember is the great restaurants...


----------



## Carol (Sep 14, 2007)

Love to!  We'll be in touch!


----------



## teovel'sBalintawak (Sep 17, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Where were you when I was enrolled at Brown University in the late 80s?!? What a great deal.
> 
> I took Uechi-ryu under Charles Earle at the time, in downtown Providence. But what I really remember is the great restaurants...



I got here in the States just 5 years ago. I started learning Balintawak in the 90's.


----------



## teovel'sBalintawak (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a link of our demonstration  last March in New Jersey with one of my Balintawak brother.  This is a presentation of Teovel's Balintawak basic pushing and  hitting drills.


----------



## teovel'sBalintawak (Nov 29, 2007)

Guys,

Here is a link of my workout with my Balintawak brother from the Bay Area,CA.






Thank You


----------



## beungood (Jan 2, 2021)

teovel'sBalintawak said:


> Who wants to learn the Velez way of Balintawak Eskrima here in Rhode Island ? I teach for free, for those interested you can PM me or see me at Roger Williams Park every saturday.
> 
> God Bless


Do you still train in Providence or at the Park?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 2, 2021)

beungood said:


> Do you still train in Providence or at the Park?



This poster has not been on the site since 2009, so I wouldn't hold my breath hoping for an answer...


----------

